# John Deere 568 idler roller bearing replacement



## nehayman (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a roller that the bearing went out and melted the plastic cap. I cannot seem to get the bearing out of either side. What is the best way to get it out? Do I drive the hex shaft out and then use it to drive the bearing out from the opposite end?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

yes but use a a piece of round shaft or a long crowbar. Hex shafts are expensive. New bearings and plastic cups and you're good to go. if the bearing goes into the roller loose use high temp loctite or similar to keep it where it belongs.


----------



## nehayman (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what carcajou stated drive brg out of roller with a rod not hex shaft.


----------



## Bigfoot62 (Jul 26, 2017)

Bearings that have been hot are sometimes really hard to remove from the roller tube. I've used a piece of 2" pipe inside the roller tube and a hydraulic jack to get them moving. Put it all in your loader bucket, with a wood block on the bearing end. The bearing can then be pressed out to the end of the tube. Once it moves that far, you can usually finish driving it out with a hammer.

Hope that makes sense.


----------

